

Why Great Sign Language Interpreters are so Animated - gammarator
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/11/why-great-sign-language-interpreters-are-so-animated/264459/

======
gammarator
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=20HjI9UNPKA)

